# Tyre Pressures EuraMobil Contura 612S



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

I am sure this has been covered elsewhere, I just can't find it!
We have a EuraMobil 612S with only German handbooks which makes things tricky. The tyres are 215/70 R15 but I cannot find a tyre pressure table for "unladen" and "laden" pressures.
Can anyone help? Do the figures 4.1 and 4.5 sound too underpressured or 5.0 and 5.0 too high? Would that be when loaded or not?

If anyone knows where I can lay my hands on an English handbook for the Euramobil and Fiat Ducato combination, please could they let me know.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

This has been covered many times. You will not find the correct pressures in any handbook, only ones you will find are the pressures for the base vehicle. The only way is to have your van weighed, loaded, telephone the tyre maker with all the weights they will give you the correct pressures. I did this only two days ago with Conti, my weights have recently changed, and the technical department gave new ones to me over the phone.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you so much, we will do as you suggest - load up and get weighed!


----------

